# New to KC



## juliejohnsonusa

Hi,

My family and I have recently relocated to Overland Park, KS.  I have been working as a remote coder but unexpectedly the work has slowed down, so I am looking for new opportunities.  I have been coding multispecialties most recently with expertise in orthopedics and surgery.  I am looking for PT positions or as needed because I have two small children.  

If anyone knows of anything out there or where or who I should contact, I would be most appreciative since I don't have any contacts in KC.

Thanks, 

Julie


----------



## happycoder07

*Hi Julie*

Welcome to the Kansas City, Missouri/Overland Park, KS area, why don't you try the location website, www.aapckc.com job listings are there and plenty of people you can contact.

Pedenia, CPC


----------



## juliejohnsonusa

Thanks for the tip, I looked today.  I have also signed up for the regional AAPC conference and I plan on going to the local chapter meeting in September.


----------



## msbrowning

What company were you working for remotely? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## happycoder07

Hi Julie,

I will be at the conference in September also.  Glad the tip helped you out.

Pedenia, CPC


----------

